# Furuno GP-36 help??



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought the boat w/ a GP-36 and it has a lot of waypoints and unknown data,, I want to clean it up via laptop. I cannot find a sketch of the pin number layout to build my own cord or a reasonably priced used cable... any ideas.. 
Also what driver/software do need to interface w/ the PC 
many thanks


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Sailorboy said:


> I bought the boat w/ a GP-36 and it has a lot of waypoints and unknown data,, I want to clean it up via laptop. I cannot find a sketch of the pin number layout to build my own cord or a reasonably priced used cable... any ideas..
> Also what driver/software do need to interface w/ the PC
> many thanks


The 31 and 36 cables are identical.
You'll need a program like GPS utility (might want to try the freeware version first).
Pulled and pasted from Furuno forum (full link is: http://www.furunousaforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=455)

"I was able to get RS232 from the GP-31 talking to the PC via a USB RS-232 converter (4800,n,8,1), below is the correct RS232 wiring for GP-31 > PC? (I think I'm following the manual diagram correctly). Currently PC can read GPS position info but can't seem to transfer waypoints/routes back & forth with this setup:

GP-31..........................PC/rs232
Yellow (SD)------------------->Brown(Pin2 RD)
Blue (TD-C)------------------->Yellow(Pin5 SG)
Green (RD)------------------->Red(Pin3 TD)
White--------------------------> nothing
--------------------------------> purple-blue (pin8 CTS - pin7 RTS) tied together
--------------------------------> orange-green (pin4 DTR - pin6 DSR) tied together
--------------------------------> white (RI - no conn)
--------------------------------> black (DCD no conn)


/r


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks... I guess I was not real clear,,, as you look at the male version of the connector there is a locator tab for alignment ,, which pin is #1 and then is it increasing clockwise or CCwise?
thanks
ps..
will try the freeware


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Sailorboy said:


> thanks... I guess I was not real clear,,, as you look at the male version of the connector there is a locator tab for alignment ,, which pin is #1 and then is it increasing clockwise or CCwise?
> thanks
> ps..
> will try the freeware


Pin 1 is top left (as you look at the male side), number increases left to right, then second row left to right. As you would read from a book.
Think that's what you are asking lol ..

/r


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Its round


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Sailorboy said:


> Thanks. Its round


Thought you were asking about the RS 232 side..

More info:
"The GP36 pretty cool and actually has two separate outputs. One is RS422(A normal NMEA Device connection) and one is RS232(Usually to connect to a PC). Use both of them, one to each device.

You are confused on the output designators. Follow these directions:

GP36 RS422 Output:

White wire = TD-H (Transmit Data - High RS422)
Blue wire = TD-C/SG(Transmit Data - Common RS422) It is also the SG(Signal Ground) for the RS232 Output as well.

---Connect these white and blue wires to the Data Input and Data Common respectively of the JRC box.

GP36 RS232 Output

Yellow Wire = SD (Send Data)
Blue Wire = SG(Signal Ground)

The green wire is for receiving data from a PC. Tape off the green wire.

Connect the Yellow and Blue wires to the Yellow and Black wires respectively of the Navman box."


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

There are pin numbers in the connector on the GPS. They are freaking tiny but they are there.

You can use GPSU to move numbers but I think it is limited to 100 or so in the free version. When I did it, I just made my own cable (I still have it) from a DSUB connector and a piece of CAT 5. I used hyperterminal to dump the numbers to a text file and then moved them to a spreadsheet.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

<<<<grabs HUGE magnifying glass...
thanks


----------

